
War in the Womb (2014) - DoreenMichele
https://aeon.co/essays/why-pregnancy-is-a-biological-war-between-mother-and-baby
======
novia
"When scientists tried to gestate mice outside the womb, they expected the
embryos to wither, deprived of the surface that had evolved to nurture them.
To their shock they found instead that – implanted in the brain, testis or eye
of a mouse – the embryo went wild. Placental cells rampaged through
surrounding tissues, slaughtering everything in their path as they hunted for
arteries to sate their thirst for nutrients. It’s no accident that many of the
same genes active in embryonic development have been implicated in cancer.
Pregnancy is a lot more like war than we might care to admit."

I found this paragraph particularly interesting. Squared with the claim later
on that increased access to blood and nutrients might be responsible for our
large brains, I wonder if it might be possible to create ultra intelligent
mammals by allowing unfettered access to nutrients.

------
eboyjr
From the same author of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16463069](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16463069)

------
vinceguidry
Needs (2014) tag.

Kinda important because some people like me read it when it was first
published and it would be nice to know whether it's a new article or a
different one adding new information.

Previous discussion can be found through the 'past' link.

